# chelated copper



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

whats up with chelated copper being in my plant food flourish has it plant gro has it

is it bad for piranhas copper is no good right or is chelated copper different its only .0005 or something witch is basicly non exsistance so whats the deal

also i did not know were to post this its not a plant question i guess its more piranha discussion my bad move it if you would like


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

HUH???
Not quite sure what your saying there....could you rephrase that?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ok chelated copper is in the plant fertalizer called flourish

since it is well known that copper is bad for piranha is chelated copper safe to use is it a different type of copper or something

is chelated copper harmful to my cariba


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

what the hell im trying to find out if i can use flourish plant fertilizer here just worried about the chelated copper ingredient

can somebody help me


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> what the hell im trying to find out if i can use flourish plant fertilizer here just worried about the chelated copper ingredient
> 
> can somebody help me


I use it all the time and my P's are doing fine.


----------

